# I feel like a traitor.



## tonyt (Feb 23, 2013)

I feel like a traitor to my winemaking today. I have spent most of today firing up my new Primo XL kamado type smoker/grill. Cured it at about 500f for an hour then backed it down to 225 with a pork butt. Started about 9am, took about 45 minutes to get above 500f then took two and a half hours to get back down to 225f, it's been there all afternoon. Can a man (woman) really have more than one obsessions? I did the clearing steps on my MMM Chard de Vineto, that counts for something.


----------



## nbwii (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice grill!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Tony thats pretty cool. Is it charcoal?


----------



## dan69man (Feb 23, 2013)

tonyt said:


> I feel like a traitor to my winemaking today. I have spent most of today firing up my new Primo XL kamado type smoker/grill. Cured it at about 500f for an hour then backed it down to 225 with a pork butt. Started about 9am, took about 45 minutes to get above 500f then took two and a half hours to get back down to 225f, it's been there all afternoon. Can a man (woman) really have more than one obsessions? I did the clearing steps on my MMM Chard de Vineto, that counts for something.



Sweet! Wish it wasn't cold and snowy here it fire up mine too. Wine and BBQ what more could anyone ask for!


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 23, 2013)

We grill at our house all year round. I did a rack of ribs on the grill in the snow last week. BBQ is just too good to wait until it warms up. I want some of that pork butt!


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 23, 2013)

We barbeque all winter long here too!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> We barbeque all winter long here too!


 
ROFLAMO you live in freaking NC. When we talk about grilling outdoors we have to shovel a path to the grill and shovel a foot of snow off of it also. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Neviawen (Feb 23, 2013)

I've grilled in snow before. Some stuff is just better on the grill..


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Neviawen said:


> I've grilled in snow before. Some stuff is just better on the grill..


 I agree with you and keep my grill cleared of snow. I can't amagine cooking a steak in the kitchen, just the mess alone isn't worth it.


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry Dan, even when we lived in MI we barbequed all winter long. A steak or a burger is not the same cooked in the house.


----------



## skyrat (Feb 23, 2013)

Forever Have run the BBQ or smoker year round...snow or no snow. Even BBQ'd in the snow on July 4th (no joke). Living in Cheyenne WY at the time and we had a snot (snot quite snow) storm on the 4th of July but that was many many moons ago.... before Global Warming.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice purchase, Tony.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking good Tony. Where did you pick that bad boy up? I am looking at one at Costco. These are Chinese knockoffs of the Big Green Egg which cost ~ $1000. Only $550 at Costco for the knockoff. I have a friend that has one and its pretty amazing.


----------



## dan69man (Feb 24, 2013)

Sammyk said:


> Sorry Dan, even when we lived in MI we barbequed all winter long. A steak or a burger is not the same cooked in the house.



Yeah, I wish
I used to BBQ in my carport but after melting the side of it I decided rather than burn or melt the whole place I'd opt for having a small BBQ in my fireplace and grill stuff there once in a while. It's just a bit of a hassle.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 24, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Tony thats pretty cool. Is it charcoal?


Yes Dan. One load (half bag) will last for one or two "low and slow" cooks or four or five "hot and fast". I add wood chips or chunks for smoke. Cooked a pork butt for 8 hours after curing the ceramic for an hour at 550. Still have at least half of the first load of charcoal. It only made about a tea cup of ash.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 24, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Looking good Tony. Where did you pick that bad boy up? I am looking at one at Costco. These are Chinese knockoffs of the Big Green Egg which cost ~ $1000. Only $550 at Costco for the knockoff. I have a friend that has one and its pretty amazing.


Mike, I got it at a local hardware that priced it about 20% below msrp. I had a 10% off anything on top of that. I researched for about 8 months on forums, manufactures web sites, word of mouth before settling on the Primo XL. Kamado Joe "Big Joe" was my second choice. A lot of folks on the Kamado users forum like the one at Costco. Check it out. http://kamadoguru.com/index.php


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 24, 2013)

This same style grill can be had at Lowes for $299 and the reviews are awesome.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2013)

I absolutely wont cook a burg or steak inside!!!! Im pretty sure thats illegal!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 24, 2013)

Wade E said:


> I absolutely wont cook a burg or steak inside!!!! Im pretty sure thats illegal!


 I agree Wade, that would be like JohnT using Welches to make wine.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 24, 2013)

I call BS! 




Runningwolf said:


> This same style grill can be had at Lowes for $299 and the reviews are awesome.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 24, 2013)

The Acorn from Lowes is metal not ceramic. Good for beginners but you guys are pros at whatever you do. Here is a good review. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmWZ7h-aZdw
And I can't believe Glowin didn't require a picture of the butt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmWZ7h-aZdw


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Yummy that looks so good!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 25, 2013)

Tony,

What is the difference between the one you got and the one at Costco? Does yours have a larger cooking area? It also appears to be oblong and not round?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Feb 25, 2013)

A man can defiantly have more than one obsession. Aside from winemaking I also play guitar, piano. drums, etc... raise and educate a 2 year old as a FT single dad, perform all my own auto maintenance on a old Jaguar and own a contracting company. 
Luckily all my "passions" involve patience.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 25, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Tony,
> 
> What is the difference between the one you got and the one at Costco? Does yours have a larger cooking area? It also appears to be oblong and not round?



The one at Costco gets great reviews. It has an electric starter for the coals and easy ash removal. Here are some links I found useful in making my choice. Yes the Primo I bought is oval and will hold large cuts of meat, It ahs the largest cooking surface of all Kamado type grill/smokers on the market today. I do at least 3 racks of pork ribs along with anything else I grill or smoke. I also cook a large Rib-in Roast on most holidays. So size does matter to me. 

The first link is what sold me on the Primo (that and that I got a great price). http://amazingribs.com/BBQ_buyers_guide/smokers/egg_kamado_and_ceramic_grills_and_smokers.html
Here is a link to the Vision user group. http://kamadoguru.com/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=311
Here is a youtube walk around of the Vision. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybAhPXsPbOU[/ame]


----------



## Scott (Feb 25, 2013)

tonyt said:


> I feel like a traitor to my winemaking today. Can a man (woman) really have more than one obsessions?


 









You should enjoy them both . What else to do while it cooks... Enjoy some vino!


----------



## tonyt (Feb 25, 2013)

To put my research in winemaking terms, speaking only of Kamado type grill/smokers:
The Acorn from Lowes and other big boxes would be a 10 ltr kit.
The Big Green Egg, Vision, Big Steel Keg and others would be 15-16 ltr kits, some with skins and some without.
The Kamado Joe "Big Joe" would be RJS En Premeur 18 ltr.
The Primo Oval XL would be a LR 23 ltr kit with grape pack and raisins.
The Komodo Kamado would be owning a vineyard and winery, they weigh in at about $4000.00. 

Just like wine kits do they all make Barbeqye? Sure. Are some more forgiving than others? You bet. Is it more about the Cook than the equipment? Absolutely!


----------

